#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > مشکل: مشکل در پرداخت حق عضویت

## اسدی علی

بنده وقتی وجه حق عضویت رو پرداخت میکردم درگاه پرداخت انلاین هنگ کرد وجه رو از حسابم کسر کرد ولی الان بازم وقتی وارد انجمن میشم پیغام پرداخت حق عضویت رو نشون میده میشه بفرمایین باید چیکار کنم؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Nader0069

لطفا  شماره کارت برای پرداخت اشتراک

----------


## nekooee

از بخش ارتباط با ما باید جهت این موضوع پیگیری کنید. لطفا از درگاه آنلای سایت پرداخت کنید که بلافاصله فعال بشید. پرداخت دستی باعث میشه فعال شدن شما یک هفته زمان بار باشد ولی آنلاین فوری و اتوماتیک فعال میشه.

----------


## Nader0069

دوستان محترم من اشتراک را پرداخت کردم شماره پیگری را اشتباه زدم شماره پیگری956760 من به نام نادر عسگری پرداخت کردم تاریخ 8/10/98

----------


## wincashop

دروود وقتتون بخیر 
من دیروز با پرداخت حق اشتراک از طزیق زرین پال مشکل داشتم  چند بار تلاش کردم 6 بار 30هزارتومان از حساب من برداشت شده ولی فقط یک تراکنش برگشته و5 تراکنش و یک بار هم از طریق کارت بانکی پرداخت کردم یعنی 180هزارتومان بجای 30 هزارتومان از حساب من برداشت شده
ول

----------


## shahin33

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید 
من از طریق پرداخت ان لاین حق اشتراکمو پرداخت کردم با شماره پیگیری ۳۸۶۷۰۱ از تراکنش شات گرفتم در صورت لزوم براتون ترسال کنم ولی برام پیغام پرداخت میاد و غیر فعالم اطفا رسیدگی کنین با تشکر .

----------

